# Taylor Made Ghost Spider



## thecraw (May 13, 2012)

I have now owned this TM Ghost Spider for a few weeks and I'm more than delighted with my purchase. I've always been a mallet fan and they seen to suit my eye and my putting style better than the traditional blade shaped putters.

The white finish I guess is an acquired taste for some however it does seem to work well. The white head stands out and offers a degree of confidence when sitting behind the ball. The head size is possibly bigger than the old spider but that may be an optical illusion due to the white head. The markings on the head also just inspire confidence and are easy to line up to the hole. The basketball alignment aid is simple and pleasing to use.

Feel wise the new Spider Ghost is firmer off the face that the older Agsi inserts however it rolls just as well yet still gives great feedback. The weight is possibly my only grype. For such a large mallet headed putter I feel that they could have added more weight as standard. I have ended up changing the two 4 gramme weights to after market 14 gramme weights which for me has transformed the weight and feel.

Overall a great offering by TaylorMade and I would recommend anyone give this putter more than a passing glance if in the market for a new wand.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 13, 2012)

Had a shot of one at the golf show and thought it was a great putter felt so right in the hands, but i had just paid Â£65 on a new putter so sticking with that.


----------



## Essex_Stu (May 13, 2012)

Had mine for a few weeks now and couldnt agree more. Its simply brilliant especially from close range. I also find its easy to put a long putt very close to the hole.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 13, 2012)

A guy from my old club sold his beloved TM Ghost putter, traded it in for a newer younger model.

It has haunted him ever since...


----------



## User20205 (May 13, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			A guy from my old club sold his beloved TM Ghost putter, traded it in for a newer younger model.

It has haunted him ever since...
		
Click to expand...

boom boom, :rofl:any more of this and you'll have to change your name to comedyboy !!:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2012)

Yes, I love mine too. I may get some of the heavier weights for in the winter, but see' how I'll get on.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 13, 2012)

therod said:



			boom boom, :rofl:any more of this and you'll have to change your name to comedyboy !!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Im not allowed to do more than one joke a day, very few turn out to actually be funny, most are just bad puns.

Things got so bad at my work I now have a quota per week that I cannot exceed...


----------

